# Animal Crossing Movie English subs?



## The Hidden Owl

I have been searching everywhere and have only found the first 15 minutes with Eng. subs. Anyone know anywhere I can find some more? I love it so far. ^-^


----------



## laineybop

it used to be on youtube in 8 parts, but I can't seem to find them anymore...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Yeah... I found part one, but I was really disappointed when I couldn't find anymore.


----------



## Maven2379

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but here: http://www.goodanime.net/animal_crossing_movie


----------



## AppleCracker

I wanna watch it too but good anime won't load


----------



## insa80

You could get it probably with english subs..


----------



## Madotsuki




----------



## Katastique

https://torrentula.se/torrent/4713405/DA_A_butsu_no_mori_-_Animal_Crossing__The_Movie 
That's UK Pirate Bay Proxy link, but generally all the torrent sites have them if you search ^___^. 

If you're not familiar with torrents then you'll need to install Vuze or something similar to download it. Once you've installed vuze then click on "get this torrent", when your download is complete then find it in the designated folder and play


----------



## N64dude

I found this one http://kissanime.com/anime/animal-crossing/movie and it has English subtitles


----------



## Crobatman45

I saw it on Dailymotion a few months back.


----------



## N64dude

The link that i had watched it was the full movie with English subtitles.


----------

